# Cattleya jongheana



## Djthomp28 (Jun 12, 2020)

This has not been the easiest species for me to maintain. Moving to Kool logs seems to do the trick. 

The flowers are smaller this time, but I think the humidity was a bit lower. 3 flowers and one bud are not too shabby.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

That is such a cool flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2020)

Me likey. I guess though you grow these indoor in the summer? What’s your culture?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow, that is drop dead gorgeous. You seem to be succeeding with it admirably. Whenever I think of this plant I always remember it as being one of the few (only?) Laelia/Cattleya/Sophronitis to fall under CITES Appendix I... an odd thing to remember about a plant!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 12, 2020)

Impressive growing!


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2020)

Lovely shade of lavender with the contrasting golden hue.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks all!



Linus_Cello said:


> Me likey. I guess though you grow these indoor in the summer? What’s your culture?


I do put it outside for the summer. Most of our warm summer days are in the low 80s and drop into the low 60s at night. It is not ideal but very manageable with the Kool-log. During the winter it grows about 12 inches under my LED lights and is allowed to dry between waterings but does not stay dry for more than 3 or so. It is growing near a leaky window that helps with the temperature drops it like. 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> being one of the few (only?) Laelia/Cattleya/Sophronitis to fall under CITES Appendix I... an odd thing to remember about a plant!


 I did not know this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GuRu (Jun 12, 2020)

Lovely and elegant flowers, no doubt....but I hope you don't get me wrong....I'm wondering what happened with the lower sepals? Are they adnate or stand they just very close together?


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2020)

Darlene, what is a Kool log? Is it a manufactured product? I'm thinking
some of my rambling-root Phal. species might prefer this log to cork
mounts.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m wondering what the cool logs are also. Such a unique looking Catt. Good job! Beautiful.


----------



## eds (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.kool-logs.com/


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nicely grown and flowered.

I prefer the closed lips on this type concolor form than the open lip albas.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 14, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Lovely and elegant flowers, no doubt....but I hope you don't get me wrong....I'm wondering what happened with the lower sepals? Are they adnate or stand they just very close together?



They are close together. In prior bloomings, they have not been as close. This year humidity has been struggle inside and outside. I would not be surprised if the low humidity impacted the bloom.



abax said:


> Darlene, what is a Kool log? Is it a manufactured product? I'm thinking
> some of my rambling-root Phal. species might prefer this log to cork
> mounts.


Thanks for posting the kool-log link Ed. I am also growing Angraecoids on these. So they work for some warmer species also. In my environment, kool logs extend the moisture between watering. I am a recovering under wateror.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Thanks for posting the kool-log link Ed. I am also growing Angraecoids on these. So they work for some warmer species also. In my environment, kool logs extend the moisture between watering. I am a recovering under wateror.



DJ- do you just hang the kool log or do you put the kool log in a dish/bowl (to catch the water when you water and as a reservoir for evaporative coolling)?

All- Has anyone tried Angraecoids s/h?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 20, 2020)

Linus - I just hang the kool logs and fill with water when ever I water.

I grow Angraecum sesquipedale and Crestwood in S/H. Both did quite well. My sesquipedale outgrew its container after several years. None of the new higher up roots when into the the s/h. They just grew around the container making the whole they unstable. I should have attempted to train them to grow into the s/h. Crestwood is more tame.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2020)

Can you elaborate on the temperature requirements, please?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Average summer temperatures are approximately mid 80s F(28-30C) in the day and 65F (18C) outside. I leave these outside until temps drop below 50F (10C). In the winter, they are under lights inside where temps are between 70-76F (21-24C) in the day and around 58F(14C).


----------

